# Should I be a chatroom MOD



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

What do you all think..Yes or NO...:roll:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

haterssssss ..i'm the obama chat room host..ITS TIME FOR CHANGE


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i wasnt going to vote then you said you were the obama chat room host. so i voted no... 
<<<<Hater
but IMHO i think being a mod is a privilege, a privilege you have to earn. and no disrespect but you've only been here since november...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> haterssssss ..i'm the obama chat room host..ITS TIME FOR CHANGE


What kind of change???:rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol chatroom mod ....... david I love ya but if I make you mod who are we going to get to kick out every night ....... theirs no one looking for your job hahahaha I'm not going to vote since I wouldn't be right ~smooches~


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

naw today it was 2 people tryin to get in. that I could of made a member..I won't be dumb with it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got your back!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

CHAAAAAAAAAAAAANGE! LMAO


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

u do megan ....... hmmm i might have to ban u for 24 hrs hahahaha

anybody else


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

He puts in the time for the chatroom, I voted yes.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks megan and kg...ya'll da homies


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> u do megan ....... hmmm i might have to ban u for 24 hrs hahahaha
> 
> anybody else


don't listen to bUSH...lets get bush out the office


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> don't listen to bUSH...lets get bush out the office


LMFAO.
your a funny guy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lolz um.... yeah, i like trevor think you should earn being a mod. no offense to you czar


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Much like the presidential elections, I'm not sure our votes really count. :flush:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

they dont hahahahahaha


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lolz um.... yeah, i like trevor think you should earn being a mod. no offense to you czar


if i became mod you ban'd


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> they dont hahahahahaha


oh but they do


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

clockwerkninja said:


> Much like the presidential elections, I'm not sure our votes really count. :flush:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: so true.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

for the 4 no votes..czar wasn't happy


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol ill ban you right here, czar


----------



## rando (Dec 9, 2009)

YES FOR CHANGE


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

megan will be with the other 3 haters in ban'd land


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you can be with the other kazillion losers in ban stick land


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> you can be with the other kazillion losers in ban stick land


u can't ban stick me


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> megan will be with the other 3 haters in ban'd land


Despite your 'vote for change:rain:' lolz... I voted yes


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its something to be earned by a mature individual who will actually respect the position...and since you mentioned Obama...I voted no.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good job lex...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Czar said:


> u can't ban stick me


ya'huh! biznatch!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Its something to be earned by a mature individual who will actually respect the position...and since you mentioned Obama...I voted no.


racsimmmmmmmmmm,,,this is what i mean by change folks get rid of the haters


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> u do megan ....... hmmm i might have to ban u for 24 hrs hahahaha
> 
> anybody else


Hey is this some sort of dictatorship? :rofl:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Its something to be earned by a mature individual who will actually respect the position...and since you mentioned Obama...I voted no.


LoL 
I voted yes because he's kinda funny...

Yeah... last election I voted for 'improvement' not for 'change'... yet to really see either. But I log on here to 'escape' politics


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Czar said:


> racsimmmmmmmmmm,,,this is what i mean by change folks get rid of the haters


Dont even go there with me dude. Seriously.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Dont even go there with me dude. Seriously.


lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooo.....what u gonna do? make a vip diss..I'll just make one even worste..go walk ya bully


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Dont even go there with me dude. Seriously.


nvrmnd... can i change my vote to NO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rrrrraaaarrrrwwww HISSSSSS lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

um.....................................


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

do you think thats how you will get the job?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I throw haters in a fire pit


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

<<<<<<<<loves the heat.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

noooooooooooo way! no chat room mod for YOU!!!


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I have to admit i voted yes, but only to prove votes don't count. I look forward to a MOD free world where everyone gets a ban stick and chat rooms are left desolate. Digital anarchy if you will ..


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

1dog said:


> noooooooooooo way! no chat room mod for YOU!!!


carleyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....i'm the pictionary champion how can u vote noooo


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

In all honesty this looks dumb and has gotten out of hand. Thread should be deleted.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i voted yes to put u in the lead im lookin out for the cook out


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

youre proving why i voted no quite well.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Aidan said:


> In all honesty this looks dumb and has gotten out of hand. Thread should be deleted.


its all fun bro....the forum gets boring..Gotta spice it up..Look how fast drama blows threads up...Yet people vote "no" when I'm the one in there most of the time. and the mods we have barely show up and ban for no reason..hmmmm


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> you proving why i voted no quite well.


i can care less honestly...


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Lets not forget the real reason we are on this forum though. Threads like this don't belong in General in the first place.

We are here to all learn from one another and help new people. Not argue with each other over childish issues. I'm all for fun and chattin it up, but this isn't the way to go about it.

new people walk into this and it looks hostile.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry Megan I undeleted just for a moment. I voted no... go walk your puppy as long as this staff here gives a flying crap about this site... you my dear are SOL for any title within this company with your remedial antics.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

its cool shana, i just didn't want it to get any worse, because of me or someone else lmao


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Sorry Megan I undeleted just for a moment. I voted no... go walk your puppy as long as this staff here gives a flying crap about this site... you my dear are SOL for any title within this company with your remedial antics.


precisely what I was trying to say. :goodpost::goodpost:


----------

